# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  ormer Coronation Street actor Iain Rogerson has died

## Perdita

Former Coronation Street actor Iain Rogerson has died, aged 56.

The actor â who played Harry Flagg in the ITV soap for two years â passed away in hospital on October 13, with an inquest into the cause of his death beginning this week.

The inquest heard that Iain had been admitted to hospital following a suspected insulin overdose, reports The Leader. The inquest has been adjourned until next year.

Iain appeared in Corrie between 2002 and 2004 when his character Harry worked as a cleaner in the Rovers Return and Underworld.


View image on TwitterView image on Twitter
 Follow
CV actor management @cv_actor
It is with great sadness we say goodbye to our friend & client former @itvcorrie actor Iain Rogerson.
6:19 PM - Oct 24, 2017
 3 3 Replies   1 1 Retweet   2 2 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy

In 2004, Harry was one of several characters axed from the show â with fans launching an online petition to bring him back again.

Corrie bosses said at the time the "door will be left open for him to return", but Harry never ended up making a comeback.

According to reports at the time, people from as far as New Zealand and Canada added their voice to calls for the character to be reinstated.

In addition to his Corrie role, Iain also made appearances in Casualty, Emmerdale, The Bill and Doctors.

Digital Spy


I remember him, RIP Iain  :Sad:

----------

Jules72 (28-10-2017)

----------

